# X- trail japanese GPS update



## Bern (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi I have recently bought a Japanese import T31 2008 model X-trail. Great vehicle but I was wondering is there any way I can update the GPS/ Radio/ to English (New Zealand ) preferably. 
I managed to order a translated Owners manual from Nissan X-Trail T31 PDF Workshop Service & Repair Manual 2007-2013 - easymanuals.co.uk 
No help as far as the updates were concerned.


----------



## Amantarik (Nov 17, 2020)

The nav doesn't even have bluetooth play back, cant even change the time. Say mp3 but wont read them.


----------



## Bern (Mar 7, 2020)

Amantarik said:


> The nav doesn't even have bluetooth play back, cant even change the time. Say mp3 but wont read them.
> View attachment 6879


different model than mine thanks


----------



## mykolahv (Jul 18, 2021)

Bern said:


> Hi I have recently bought a Japanese import T31 2008 model X-trail. Great vehicle but I was wondering is there any way I can update the GPS/ Radio/ to English (New Zealand ) preferably.
> I managed to order a translated Owners manual from Nissan X-Trail T31 PDF Workshop Service & Repair Manual 2007-2013 - easymanuals.co.uk
> No help as far as the updates were concerned.


No way to change it, just buy new stereo system.


----------



## bernvern (Jan 29, 2020)

mykolahv said:


> No way to change it, just buy new stereo system.
> 
> I went to Crazytech in Manurewa Auckland Domain DVD DM-DV6217BT Car Stereo (Brand New) and bought a similar unit to this, Shop online very good price.


----------



## loosemindz (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm trying to replace my Head Unit in my Jap import X trail but have found the main feed plug is 32 pin. Does anyone know if there is a 32 pin plug adapter harness for this model xtrail


----------

